# Efest Imr Purple 18350



## Plbartie (23/6/14)

Anyone in Cape Town have stock of these batteries? I need 2 please. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (23/6/14)

Plbartie said:


> Anyone in Cape Town have stock of these batteries? I need 2 please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Check here

They have button top in stock according to their site


----------



## Plbartie (23/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> Check here
> 
> They have button top in stock according to their site


Thank you very much! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

